# What do you charge per 50 pound bag of salt



## ToyPlowKing (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok maybe I am beating myself up. I got my first complaint $25. per 50 pound bag is too much. With the rise in cost of bagged rock salt, I kept my # the same from last year, Got myself with the big boys and bought a fisher tailgate salter, that I do love. my work consists of walkways smaller parking lots snow and ice control, My route has grown over the last 10 years. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Great price, if they dont like your price tell them to take a prsport


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ToyPlowKing;931838 said:


> Ok maybe I am beating myself up. I got my first complaint $25. per 50 pound bag is too much. With the rise in cost of bagged rock salt, I kept my # the same from last year, Got myself with the big boys and bought a fisher tailgate salter, that I do love. my work consists of walkways smaller parking lots snow and ice control, My route has grown over the last 10 years. What are your thoughts?


If I could get that kind of money for 50 pounds of salt, I would buy a v box spreader, buy bulk, and spread it for that price. For the sidewalks dip out of the spreader with a bucket then retire to the Caribbean. Just a thought !


----------



## ToyPlowKing (Dec 13, 2007)

Kubota 8540;931869 said:


> If I could get that kind of money for 50 pounds of salt, I would buy a v box spreader, buy bulk, and spread it for that price. For the sidewalks dip out of the spreader with a bucket then retire to the Caribbean. Just a thought !


The going rate among contractors goes from 20 per to 30+ per 50 pound bag. I jumped on the salt wagon years ago. Dang my salter ran me 1500 bucks yes it is brand new. Just dont know what is fair anymore. Money disappearing from jobs as everyone knows. Would love to go bulk but dont have the equiptment or the room to much overhead...


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Holy Cow...we don't get anywhere close to that. I think we are around 13-14/bg. for our bagged. Anything more, and the people will definitely be seeking services elsewhere. You have to be able to be atleast within a ballpark of bulk salt. No, the margin isn't as great, but that's the price of running bagged.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

12 per bag


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

25-30 per bag spread


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I charge three times what it costs me


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

We are running some at $20 and some at $25. Its just the going rate around here. Not too many people use bulk. So companies are used to it.

And yea its great. I make waaay more from salt than plowing. Its $1,000 per ton that i get. And it only cost me $150! I'd say a hell of a good mark up  I go through about 5 or 6 pallets a season. Bulk is running at like $75/ton. And people are charging around $200 a ton for applying bulk. I just look at them and ask, how are you making any money? Unless their padding their numbers. One thing i like about bags, and my customers like. If we dont get much snow/ice and i only have to put down 2 bags instead of 10, then its cost them a lot less. A lot of people charge a flat rate for salting. Which would cause the lot not be salted some times.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Years ago when I just had a tailgate sander, I charged 27.50 per bag spread on the lot


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

So should I get my flip flops and shorts or not?:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

16+ a bag.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

I charge per application on a lot flat rate when not subbing (which is only 1 lot right now). I probably wouldn't show up for less than $100 but your market might be different (that might cover a couple bags of salt but no more than like 4). you wouldn't get a plumber, electrician, hvac tech, carpenter or handyman to your property for less than that around here. In fact that is probably cheap. $20-25 per bag sounds like a fair price on a small to medium size lot.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

When you're talking bags, how big are the lots you're doing in sq ft?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine range from 5k sqft to 50k sqft


----------



## ToyPlowKing (Dec 13, 2007)

This would be the second time this year where I was asked if they could leave the salt and I could use there salt to save a few bucks, really?? needless to say the last lead for work I told them no thanks, cant do it any cheaper.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

maelawncare;932202 said:


> Mine range from 5k sqft to 50k sqft


I guess my statement earlier was mistaken. I have spread bulk salt for 20 years, I have spread 1000's of tons of bulk. I have had 3 - 8' v box spreaders in that time. If you're capable ( and good for you ) of getting that kind of money / 50 pounds. Just think....... 3,000 pounds in the v box that you paid $70 / ton for..... spread it for $20-25-30 / 50 pounds. No bags! No getting out in the cold! Heated cab to heated cab to load !!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had a few folks ask for a few tons of bulk, and they would have their employees apply it to save money. We are in the salt business, and the customer gets what they want (within reason), but I would advise any plowing operation to not offer services without salting--it's a wide open door to slip & fall litigation when (WHEN) someone eats it on their lot that you plowed. Leave that stuff to the "one truck paid cash" heroes...


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

13 per 50lb bag and 350 a ton


----------

